# 8N Overheating



## boot69nam (May 20, 2007)

Hello to everyone... I am new to the Tractor Forum so ... sorry for sounding stupid in advance. I now have a good looking (to me) Ford 8N. I have a problem with overheating. I flushed the radiator twice.... changed the hoses, they were leaking removed the thermostat. New thermostat is on its way. Installed a new water pump. I hooked up my 60" brush hog and tried to do a little field work. I was able to make one pass of about 1300 feet and the steam starts and the little 8N gets back in the garage. Now she won't start.... moisture in the cap. What do I try next?
Thanks for any assistance in advance....Chuck


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Chuck! Glad you found us and no need to feel stupid here; we are here to learn and help each other out. 

The over heating problem could be caused by a number of things such as a clogged radiator (which will require removal and boiling out or replacement), a blown or leaking head gasket (hopefully not), you have already addressed the thermostat and water pump. I would suggest pressure testing the cooling system to rule out a bad head gasket. Boiling out and rodding the radiator would be my next move. 

There are more than a few N folks on Tractor Forum and I am sure they will have some better ideas and be very glad to pass on their suggestions and knowledge.


----------

